# Are you keeping your starter villagers?



## Moon Cake (Apr 24, 2020)

I am having a bit of a dilemma about whether or not I should keep Mira and Biff. I do like them very much because they were my first villagers but there are other villagers' whose designs I like more. What are your thoughts? Are you keeping your starting villagers?


----------



## Jas (Apr 24, 2020)

i had agnes and pierce - i'm going to keep pierce because i like having at least one of every type and he's one of my favourite jocks anyways! but if there are other villagers you like more and you need plots, i would say let them move out! it's cute for sentimental value, but you might come across your starters again one day, and they won't be stuck with the ugly DIY houses lol


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm not because I got Bud and Mira who I don't care for.


----------



## absol (Apr 24, 2020)

I kicked them out as soon as possible haha 
Had Goose and Renee


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm not, I don't have much of a problem with them and I do get sentimental, but I don't like that they're practically stuck with their beginner interior. I'm booting them as soon as they ask.


----------



## MorganCrossing14 (Apr 24, 2020)

My starters were Katt and Bud, and although I didn't really like them at first, they really grew on me. So, I'm gonna be keeping mine.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 24, 2020)

I planned on kicking Mira out because I'm not a big fan of the Uchi/"Sisterly" villagers to begin with but I ended up liking her so I kept her. not to mention she's the only uchi villager that kinda has a theme. 

I plan on keeping Buck though, hes cool.


----------



## windloft (Apr 24, 2020)

I had Mira, but I let her move out. I'm ... kind of debating keeping Dom, since he's starting to really grow on me ... so who knows!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

Originally, yes. I was planning on keeping Reneigh... but I'd like to get her original house, so I'm letting her go whenever she decides to move. If I come across her again, I'll be more than happy to invite her back to my island.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2020)

Already booted Samson, been waiting for Flo to ask, she also keeps throwing her huge ass right on top of places I'm trying to terraform, or decorate.


----------



## kuseiro (Apr 24, 2020)

yes and no---I kicked out 3 of my first 5 starters and eventually reinvited them (Apple, Filbert, Poncho)


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

I kept one of them, Kid Cat. I may replace him if I ever get a chance at my favorite jock (Antonio) but for now I'm keeping him cause he's cute enough and I like cats. I let Paula go, very gladly so. I even tried to get her to move out by...alternate methods...


----------



## naranjita (Apr 24, 2020)

ugh, I'm so conflicted about this. I feel like it'd be so cute to have my starters be part of my island forever. I'm definitely keeping Shari because she's my baby and I would die for her, but Bam is......... I mean he's okay. he's one of the cuter jock villagers imo but I don't really love jock villagers as it is and I want to get Genji at some point. although they could be training buddies, that's kind of adorable...

well, I think I just talked myself into keeping him lol


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 24, 2020)

i have renee and sprocket, i plan on letting both of them go. i'm not a big fan of either of their designs (though they've grown on me) and there are villagers with much better designs that i'd like to bring in.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope. The Day 1 house is so tragic to see. BUT! I *AM* keeping Jacques. He's my mandatory campsite villager. I was gonna like, boot him out but seeing his antics + being every female villager's crush...I just can't.


----------



## meo (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope. I am waiting for Buck to give me his picture first. But even if I wanted to keep them, I'd just scan them back in later because I rather have their unique house than the tutorial interiors.


----------



## absol (Apr 24, 2020)

trish said:


> I had Mira, but I let her move out. I'm ... kind of debating keeping Dom, since he's starting to really grow on me ... so who knows!


Omg Dom is just the most adorable thing in the world


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 24, 2020)

No because I personally don't like most of the starter villagers. I needed room for my dreamies.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 24, 2020)

Nah, already gave Pashmina up. Now Bam, Sprinkle, Gayle and Alfonso are next. I want better Interior House Designs, even if I love Bam and Pashmina. And Sprinkle must leave, because she’s super glitched, with her permanent changing of her clothes. It’s annoying. Lol


----------



## Loriii (Apr 24, 2020)

I already move them all out except for Audie. I could try to move her or get another Audie so her interior would reset but I don't mind having the default furniture. It fits her nicely.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 24, 2020)

I let my starters, Jay and Canberra, go. I didn't hesitate one bit when they asked to leave lmao


----------



## Altarium (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm definitely letting Louie go the moment he asks. As for Reneigh, I was planning on keeping her, but her interior really bugs me, and her exterior doesn't work for what I wanted to do with her, so I really have to think about it. I'm thinking of replacing her with Deirdre.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 24, 2020)

Aha hell no!
My first 6 are all gone except for Bubbles (who just asked to move) and Rodney (who had BETTER be out soon!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2020)

Heck no, one of them has already left lmao.

Not that I don't like Paula and Hamlet, but there are many other villagers that I would much rather have. Plus Paula kept working out in my town square and it was just really disturbing


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 24, 2020)

One of my starting villagers already moved away (Sheldon). Diva is still here but I can't say I'd be begging her to stay if she said she was considering greener islands~


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 24, 2020)

Jas said:


> i had agnes and pierce - i'm going to keep pierce because i like having at least one of every type and he's one of my favourite jocks anyways! but if there are other villagers you like more and you need plots, i would say let them move out! it's cute for sentimental value, but you might come across your starters again one day, and they won't be stuck with the ugly DIY houses lol





NefariousKing said:


> I'm not, I don't have much of a problem with them and I do get sentimental, but I don't like that they're practically stuck with their beginner interior. I'm booting them as soon as they ask.



I completely forgot that the starting villagers only have beginner houses! I definitely feel less conflicted about letting them go now  Thank you to everyone who mentioned this!


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm planning on keeping Fuchsia. If Coach asks to move out I might tell him to stay.


----------



## Volmise (Apr 24, 2020)

I started with Cherry and Stinky, and while they grew on me they ultimately don't match the theme I'm going for with my island so I'm sadly letting them both go when the time comes for them to ask.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 24, 2020)

Main Island two starters are staying.  2nd island starter jock left yesterday.  2nd island gets played late at night so I want night owls.


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 24, 2020)

Mira and Samson were my starters, and I did let Mira leave because I wish she had her true home and not the starter one...I would let Samson leave if he asked as well!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 24, 2020)

I kicked all 5 of my original villagers being Cherry, Kid Cat, Audie, Mitzi, and Hugh because of their DIY furniture but I wanted to keep cherry but I replaced her with Mira that came in my campsite


----------



## Saga (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm keeping Teddy because he's one of my absolute favorite villagers. But I'm getting rid of Diva because she's rude and I really dislike her design. I'd much rather have Shari as an uchi! I also either let or will let villagers #3-5 go as well, as they were only so-so random move-ins.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 24, 2020)

I had Sylvia and Antonio as the first two, might keep Antonio for a while, I did enjoy decortaing his home like a mini gym. Sylvia is okay and basically became my island's designated hippe villager but I want to explore other uchi options.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 24, 2020)

Ugh, I love Mira so I'd probably keep her if she was my starter. Mine were Dom and Diva. I plan on keeping Dom (his house is all pink inside so I don't mind the design, hehehe~) but I kicked Diva out as soon as I could.


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 24, 2020)

Biff left a few weeks back, and I was indifferent about it. Didn't love him, but I didn't hate him. So I let him go.

Phoebe on the other hand....GTFOH ALREADY!!! God  I HATE HER.


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

i’m planning to keep kid cat as he’s really grown on me and while i’ve become fond of tammy, too, i’ll be letting her go once i get her picture ;u;


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 24, 2020)

Rocket is the worst animal of this game I cant stand this monkey's guts and her stupid super hero outfit, she is mean to me and all my villagers and I want her GONE

With that said, Mac is never leaving. I didnt know him, but he became my best friend. I love him, he is so funny, I love his frowny face. God tier. Best villager.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm currently planning to keep both (Sly and Rocket) for sentimental value even though I don't love either of them. Though Sly is growing on me...

I don't know what I'd do if Rocket asked to move. She's probably my least favourite villager on the island but she was a first villager, I hate telling the villagers to move, and I'm not sure I want to deal with NMTs or trying to trade for a uchi I like with all the villager glitches going around.


----------



## Raz (Apr 24, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I kept one of them, Kid Cat. I may replace him if I ever get a chance at my favorite jock (Antonio) but for now I'm keeping him cause he's cute enough and I like cats. I let Paula go, very gladly so. I even tried to get her to move out by...alternate methods...
> 
> View attachment 247650


Antonio is one of my two starters. Although I grew to like him, I won't have two jocks in the island, and well before I got the game, I had already decided that I HAD to have Bill. 

When I move Antonio out, I'll tell you.


----------



## metswee (Apr 24, 2020)

I already let my starter jock (Sterling) go 
Deirdre was my starter uchi and she is staying forever! I guess its just me but I dont mind the starter houses that much


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

Raz said:


> Antonio is one of my two starters. Although I grew to like him, I won't have two jocks in the island, and well before I got the game, I had already decided that I HAD to have Bill.
> 
> When I move Antonio out, I'll tell you.



That'd be cool. I'm hoping Shep will ask to move out soon, as I want him out the most. I like most of my other villagers but I can't stand him lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 24, 2020)

My starters were Teddy and Hazel. Unsure of whether I'll keep them, depends on how I feel whenever they ask to move out.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 24, 2020)

Rowan, my starter jock is already gone.
I'm having second-thoughts about Hazel because Katt is my Uchi of choice but I'm kind of getting attached to Hazel in a weird way.
I'll be letting go of Apple and Norma but Erik will be staying.
As for my starter Smug, Zell - I'll let him leave if he asks.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 24, 2020)

Cherry and Snake. I'm keeping them, but I'm in the process of cycling them to get rid of the starter houses.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 24, 2020)

Im conflicted, because my starters were Deirdre and Dom. Dom's new, and Deidre's a villager I've never had (and I'm shooting to have all villagers I've never had in previous games). I adore Dom.  But omg.. His house is BUSTED. It looks so bad on the inside y'all, bare as heck and without personality.  But I love him so much; What do I do?! Hoping we get an update where the starter villagers houses aren't so.. barren, anymore.


----------



## Figment (Apr 24, 2020)

If I do let my two starters go, it won't be an easy choice and it will probably be a long time before that happens if I do at all. Cherry and Jitters are my two original villagers and I've grown fond of them. I would be somewhat surprised if their house interiors don't eventually update through downloaded updates.


----------



## Thanedd (Apr 24, 2020)

No I try to get rid of Biff. I don't like jocks generally and I already have another jock Ribbot who is more unique compared to him. Phoebe is staying as I love her phoenix look and don't mind the Uchis.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 24, 2020)

They are long gone ;-;


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 24, 2020)

I have diva and tank. Diva can go. I’m just waiting for her to ask. She’s not my favorite and she sometimes says things that don’t seem very nice. Tank on the other hand has been nice and sweet. He’s a really sweet rhino. He did ask once to leave and I said no. I may let him go though if he asks again. Maybe. I haven’t decided


----------



## chriss (Apr 24, 2020)

I have Phoebe and Rudy as my starters.

Phoebe I plan to let move out. Everytime I remade my new leaf town, Phoebe would randomly show up. I'm not kidding...Everytime! And I had two different towns! I got so tired of seeing her. When I started up NH and saw her...I just laughed. She's literally stalking me.

And Rudy, I did not like at first and wanted him to move out. He didn't give me jock vibes at all and I thought his smile was weird. But that guy has grown on me so much. I love him and he's not moving anytime soon.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 24, 2020)

No, because I want them to have nice houses.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 24, 2020)

I have Louie and Phoebe! Louie is fun but I may let him go, I wanna experience more villagers :> I have a fun history with Phoebe that she seems to follow me whenever I make a new file, whether I start out with her or she moves in naturally. As much as I have a connection with her I'm definitely going to be letting her go too for the same reason. Even if I did wanna keep either one, I'd let them go anyway because I don't like their interiors xD


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 24, 2020)

Getting rid of Canberra, keeping Dom. And Skye is the only villager I still have from when Nook made me build the three homes. I plan on keeping her too.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 24, 2020)

i am keeping genji probs forever but will be saying goodbye to agnes, whenever that happens. i always enjoy keeping at least one villager from the start, it makes me feel very nostalgic lol i will also be keeping 2/3 of the first move ins, and yeah even their mediocre homes lol (though perhaps not permanently, undecided).


----------



## deleted (Apr 24, 2020)

I started with Hamlet and Pashmina. I don’t like them and I want to get rid of them. The random villagers that moved in after them were Audie, and Sally. Then I got Hornsby from my first ever NMT island visit. I am definitely keeping Hornsby. I love him. I’m not sure about Sally because I have Eunice and June and I like them better. I’m also not sure about Audie. I will probably auction her off when she moves.


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope not really! Mine were coach and agnes and while i like them there's other villages I'd personally prefer TBH


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 24, 2020)

no. if they didn't have that starter house, I would have considered letting Reneigh stick around for longer, but eh. Rowan's still in town, but I'd rather Clyde left before Rowan. at least I've given Rowan some stuff to make his house look a bit like a jock villager's home. still, I'll let Rowan go one day too. there are other jock villagers I like more.


----------



## mintellect (Apr 24, 2020)

jitters is already out, and while i like hazel and have prevented her from moving out once before, i think i'll eventually let her go as there's a lot of uchis i like more. it makes me kinda sad, i like the idea of keeping a villager that's been there since the beginning and i wish we had more than 2 starting villagers this time around.

however, if the three DIY house villagers count, both filbert and eunice are gonna be sticking around forever!!


----------



## karosi (Apr 24, 2020)

I got rid of both of my starter villagers. I kept sherb in his log starter furniture though - it would be weird seeing him without it now.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 24, 2020)

Both of my starters moved out already! I am not the biggest fan of rocket but my friend loves her so It was nice to see her move into another town where she will be more appreciated!!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 24, 2020)

My starters were Sly and Plucky. 

I'll probably keep Sly. But I'm not attached to Plucky in the least bit. Lol.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 24, 2020)

I would like to keep both my starting villagers, but Cherry's house looks so silly with her wooden block kid furniture set when I know she's a goth queen so I think I'll be giving her the boot soon. I've grown too attached to Dom to move him out - for now!


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have Teddy and Katt. I was thinking of eliminating the villagers whose houses are not the actual “New Horizons” design. I can bring them back. (I have the amiibo cards.) I am not yet sure what I will do.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2020)

NOPE AND THAT WAS AN EASY DECISION

Katt & Axel were my starts
Katt - I was meh about but didn't like her home interior
Axel - His grin I find unsettling... I put a yellow school hat on him to make him less creepy looking with that smile

My 3 "default" houses are Peanut, Erik, and Savannah
I had nooooooo idea they were "default houses" for a long time. lol
Peanut - Cute, but if I have her, I want her to have her normal house.
Erik - He's cute, but I want a plush boy (Stitches). But the default lazy house fits him SOOOOOO WELL
Savannah - Birthday Twin!! I don't want to boot her, but if she asks to leave I will let her. The default house looks nice for her.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 24, 2020)

Mine were Antonio and Pashmina, but I have higher prioritized villagers!


----------



## Believe (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope! Had Tammy and Mott. Tammy was the first to ask to move out and I'm trying to get Mott out now. I'm keeping 3/10 of my starting 10 though if that counts for anything


----------



## tobi! (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheldon and Flo are my starters. Sheldon and I had a fight so I want him to leave. I really liked Sheldon at first because I had him as a starter in New Leaf but now I don't want him...

Flo's personality fits her appearence but I'm not 100% on keeping her.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 24, 2020)

i started with Flip and Renee.
I let Flip move out but I am keeping Renee. She has grown on me and I like her a lot now.


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 25, 2020)

Nope, moved out all of them for some villagers I like more.
I started off with Katt and Flip, but they got voided.  I'm considering asking Katt to live on my island again one day!


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 25, 2020)

My starters are Bud and Charlise. I might consider letting them go if they decide to move out.


----------



## icypurr (Apr 25, 2020)

I kicked Cherry to the curb because I hated her attitude, she was mean and picked fights with everyone.

Antonio is protected and I'll keep him forever.


----------



## Violit (Apr 25, 2020)

My starters were Stinky and Hazel. I'll let Stinky go if he asks but Hazel was a tough one to let go. I was upset for a few days after that one.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m not keeping any of them. One of them actually just left. I got Plucky and Buck.


----------



## earthliingz (Apr 25, 2020)

My starters were Cherry and Antonio. Love them both so much, so I kept them.


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

The only one I have left is Ozzie and he is getting booted soon... Just for a few days though as I have his amiibo and will get him back in ASAP.. I am booting him becuase he has the starter house and the little guy deserves a better house! By booting him and amiibo him back in, he can finally have a proper house!

He is the only starter I've kept... Love that little goofball!


----------



## Thundawave (Apr 25, 2020)

Plucky and Boots were my starters, though Plucky has already left. I don't actively make them want to move out, but my plan from the start was just to say yes if they asked (or were forced out through the campsite). Guess we'll see how long it takes for Boots to leave.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 25, 2020)

mentali said:


> I kicked them out as soon as possible haha
> Had Goose and Renee



Ugh, I hate Renée. I'm gonna get rid of her as soon as I can, she keeps thought bubbling but never asks to move haha

Mac though, he's asked to move a couple times and I can't quite bring myself to do it, although I would like a new villager really he's just really grown on me


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure yet, but I really hate their starting interiors that I might move one out and the other to another switch once I get another Acnh and move them back into my town.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 25, 2020)

Deirdre and Billy are long gone.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 25, 2020)

I recently reset and ended up with Phoebe and Sparro. I'm not a huge fan of either so I'll be letting them go. It sucks they get stuck with the basic interiors the whole time too so that also is really weighing in my decision to let them both leave.

My previous island had Dom and Cherry as starters and I kept Dom until the end (actually briefly traded him out and back in for his normal house) and I was in no hurry to get Cherry out until she went home to someone who wanted to keep her permanently.


----------



## kasane (Apr 25, 2020)

i got plucky and axel. when i first started new horizons, i thought that the villagers could be randomised like in new leaf, but luckily i didn't bother doing that. both started to grow on me but if they want to go then they are free to do so. axel asked to leave and i said farewell to him


----------



## Kokillue (Apr 25, 2020)

nah LOL. i got shari and goose. i do like them, they're just not my dreamies


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 25, 2020)

I'll definitely let go of both Kody and Deirdre since I don't particularly have any attachment to them. However, for the other 3 villagers, I absolutely love Felicity and Drago but their basic as hell homes are bothering me a lot.... I really, really hope Nintendo patches this and lets the first 5 villagers have their actual interiors even though it seems like a pipe dream.


----------



## Galbador (Apr 25, 2020)

Axel and Hazel were my first villagers. While Hazel is still here (and I really like her), Axel left the island on his own. I didn't wanted him to stay by force. That is something I couldn't do in any of the Animal Crossing games. It felt wrong in my opinion and like real life, friends are coming and friend are leaving one's life. At least I see it like that. But I digress.

So yeah, only Hazel is left from the very begin and I hope she will stay longer than Axel. But when the time comes, I will let her go.


----------



## poisonheart (Apr 25, 2020)

I started off with Deirdre and Samson. I am keeping Deirdre because I had her for all the years I played New Leaf and I really like her! She's great!! Samson has grown on me a bit but I don't like the mouse characters in general...So I am hoping he asks to move out soon. It's always the ones we want to move out that don't!! >.<

Today Marina told me to move out and I was like ??? Since she moved in like 2 days ago lol

I


----------



## Dewy (Apr 25, 2020)

I am keeping Reneigh because I looove her. But if you don't like your starters' designs a whole lot, I think you should look for some new villagers! Don't feel bad letting them go if you want other villagers more


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2020)

My starter villagers were Katt and Goose. 

I'll be keeping Goose but letting go of Katt. Originally I figured I would get rid of both of them, but Goose has very quickly become one of my favourite villagers ever. ❤


----------



## Galbador (Apr 25, 2020)

poisonheart said:


> I started off with Deirdre and Samson. I am keeping Deirdre because I had her for all the years I played New Leaf and I really like her! She's great!! Samson has grown on me a bit but I don't like the mouse characters in general...So I am hoping he asks to move out soon. It's always the ones we want to move out that don't!! >.<
> 
> Today Marina told me to move out and I was like ??? Since she moved in like 2 days ago lol
> 
> I


Reminds me of Tasha in my case. She was not even a week on the island and suddenly decided to leave again. At first I was surprised and had no idea why she want to leave, but I let her go because I thought it would be the best. I know that this is only a game with artificial NPCs, but maybe I care for them in a way.


----------



## poisonheart (Apr 25, 2020)

Galbador said:


> Reminds me of Tasha in my case. She was not even a week on the island and suddenly decided to leave again. At first I was surprised and had no idea why she want to leave, but I let her go because I thought it would be the best. I know that this is only a game with artificial NPCs, but maybe I care for them in a way.



Awwww, I totally understand. I get attached to my villagers and care for them as well. It is hard to explain but I know everyone that plays Animal Crossing feels this way!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

No, Charlise is gone and even though I like Rod, he is also leaving soon.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 25, 2020)

When Goose was one of my two starters, I was seriously tempted to keep him. Very tempted. But then he asked to move so I said yes.
Meanwhile, I'm still trying to kick out Deidre. _Please leave_


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 25, 2020)

I got Mira and poncho! Not a fan of any uchi so mira is out, but I’m keeping my lil bear Poncho..... except I did order his amiibo so I can Kick Him Out for his own good..... I can’t let him spend all his life with a sleeping bag it literally hurts me bc I adore him. He’ll be back with a good house OTL


----------



## udinafrog (Apr 25, 2020)

I got Mira and Axel. Wasn't a fan but I've grown fond of them. I think I'll keep all my original villagers for a while (if a favourite doesn't come to the campsite)!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 25, 2020)

Frita and Keven are both gone.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 25, 2020)

In my first island, no. Deirdre and Billy would move out when they want to. In my second, I’ll keep Mira and Dom. Especially Dom. Dom is my dude.


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

I dropped my starting villagers pretty quickly. Never looked back.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to keep Poncho, but I wish his house wasn't so basic


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Canberra has already gone (thank goodness). I was planning to let Pierce go too but he's growing on me; I just wish his house wasn't so boring.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 25, 2020)

I have axel and Canberra... I am definitely not keeping Canberra, she’s sweet and her and punchy were singing which I fell in love with but I don’t really like her and she’s not exactly aesthetic. However axel on the other hand is the cutest little dud in the world so I am contemplating keeping him. I know he’s not the most popular but he’s cute and his smile is cute and he has a little fringe and he’s a jock which is cute regardless of the repetitive dialogue


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2020)

I've kept Scoot and Katt so far, the only thing Is want to change about them is how plain their homes are compared to all the other villagers that have moved in.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Nah. I hate the basic houses and none of them were dreamies. I pushed them out with amiibo cards because I heard they're less likely to move out than a regular villager. I'll also let go of the ones who we had to craft for as well, except for Audie because I like her and I like the peppy house better for her than her actual interior.


----------



## StiX (Apr 25, 2020)

I didnt like them at first but they are growing on me. I will probably let them go once they give me their picture if that's still a thing.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m keeping them.
Until they give me their pics.
Then their asses are getting booted. Lol


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 25, 2020)

I plan to kick out all my starters except Sherb, because I’m in love with him haha. But I hate that he has the default furniture.


----------



## hikaricities (Apr 25, 2020)

I already kicked out my starter jock Axel because I wasn't a huge fan of his design. My starter uchi was Frita and I was so ecstatic about it because she's one of my dreamies! Still contemplating if I should kick her out and scan her back in for her original home... I don't mind her basic uchi starter home honestly but it would be nice to have her original home but I don't know, I'm conflicted! For the ones we had to craft for I had Piper, Big Top, and Olive. I kick all of them out as well because I got Sherb and liked him more than Big Top even though Big Top was pretty cute. Piper, I wasn't a fan of and like Felicity more so I scanned her in  I really liked Olive because she was super cute and my first sweet so I was sentimental about her... but I like Molly and Tia more and three sweets would be too much. For our first smug camper, I got Klaus and I was going to get rid of him at first but he really grew on me so now I'll keep him forever.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

i wasnt going to but im tired of flo not putting beds out no matter how many times i give her beds LOL


----------



## RETSAMDET (Apr 25, 2020)

So far, I've kept mine. I'm not sure whether I'll keep all of them as time goes on, but I've grown rather attached to most of my starter villagers, despite their DIY homes. There are one or two who I might consider allowing to leave in the future, but for now, I don't want to let any of them go.

It's a bit of a problem, as I have a bunch of Amiibo villagers I would like to move in, and I like having some variety rotate through my town as well. I'll see how I feel about them in another few weeks, I guess.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 25, 2020)

From my 2 starters, I'm only keeping 1 (Bud). But out of the 5 starters, I'm keeping 3 overall (Bud, Paolo and Kiki  ). I'm glad I'm keeping some of the original ones. It'll be nice to see how much and how many things we'll go through in my island. I'm also glad I like Paolo and Kiki's standard house as starters rather than their original ones.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 25, 2020)

scoot is my only starter left, I'm fine with him having a basic home


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm only keeping Hazel, even though I'm am starting to like Rudy a lot.

I'm not keeping Stitches, still waiting for him to talk about moving.. so far he's not saying a thing.
Flora, Goldie and Graham are already gone.


----------



## Airen (Apr 25, 2020)

Nope. Muffy has already been adopted out and Buck will leave eventually too. I like both of them a lot but I have other dreamies I want and their basic houses were so boring. Muffy had pastel-colored wooden block furniture in her hoes and it did not fit her AT ALL.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Nope, mine are both gone


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 25, 2020)

I have Diva and Doc in my starting 5 and I'm keeping them, but honestly I'm reeeeally tempted to move them out and back in so that they can have better houses. But I don't have either of their cards and I don't want to risk never finding them again.


----------



## hzl (Apr 25, 2020)

tbh originally I had Al, Rowan and Deidre.. and I still have all three with no plans to ditch them, so yes I think I'll keep them


----------



## Snek (Apr 25, 2020)

I still have Boone and Fuchsia but I plan on kicking them out. I don't want two Uchis (other is Phoebe) and I want a different Jock.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 25, 2020)

i still have 4 of 5 atm, but i'm going to move out everyone except Bam. his real room isn't much better than the starter home anyway


----------



## hulaburger (Apr 25, 2020)

I have tybalt and tammy, cute bc they are both yellow but I'd let them go


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 25, 2020)

My starting villagers are Bill and Renée. While I may actually keep Bill because he is really cute and he likes me most of all my villagers, I will get rid of Renée sooner or later because she really doesn't fit my island theme and she is pink,/purple, which I don't like too much :/


----------



## ja2mine (Apr 25, 2020)

My starting villagers are Teddy & Shari. I love them both :0


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Phoebe is already gone. But dom? I reset for him for 3 days. He is my favorite villager. He will never be leaving!


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't mind my starting villagers but I really despise the DIY furniture interiors. I may eventually cycle Cheri back onto my Island but I kicked her out for now.


----------



## Marty Birdman (Apr 25, 2020)

Got Charlise and Scoot, won't be keeping them. I don't have specific replacements in mind, I just want the opportunity to choose all 10 for myself.


----------



## Miqo (Apr 25, 2020)

Cherry can stay, but my god, I'm still eagerly awaiting for Kevin to leave.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 25, 2020)

Bill is my favourite villager so I reset for him and am definitely keeping him (though I'm debating getting him to move out and in again via amiibo so I can get his original house, I'm just worried about losing friendship progress). Renee I'm not fussed about and will let her move if she asks. I'm not actively getting rid of people really though.


----------



## chibski (Apr 25, 2020)

I haven't decided. I like both Fuchsia and Kid Cat, but neither are my absolute favorite. I would kick out most of my other villagers before I'd kick them, but I'm not particularly attached to any villagers right now except Olive and Rex. I don't _think_ I'll let go of Fuchsia unless I find 9 other absolute dreamies. Kid Cat is fun and a rather popular villager for a jock, but I'm just not a big fan of the jock personality. Right now I'm working on getting rid of Bangle before I start on anyone else.


----------



## N a t (Apr 25, 2020)

I kept one and not the other. My starters were Fuschia and Hamlet. While in the past I was not a fan of Fuchsia's bright color pallet, she's gotten a real glow up in this game and looks super cute to me now so I totally kept her. I love deer villagers. I don't really like any of the hamster villagers though, even with the better graphics, so I kicked Hamlet out. Fuschia will never leave though. She's cute and a total sweetheart.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2020)

Axel was the first to ask to move, but Mira is never allowed to leave


----------



## N e s s (Apr 25, 2020)

I can live with the starting houses. I really like Kid Cat and Pashmina so I’m keeping them.

If you’re also including the 3 other villagers you get during the tutorial week, I’m trying to get Wendy to move out since I thought I was stuck with her.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

Plucky has already moved out and I want to keep Buck but I want his original house interior so I might let him go. As for the other starters, Marina left a couple days ago and I plan on letting Apple and Zucker go as well.


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 25, 2020)

My first villagers in New Horizons are Hazel and Sterling. I just want Hazel to leave soon.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Apr 25, 2020)

I won't be keeping Rocket but I might keep Boots. I'm not entirely certain. But I suppose it may be worth moving them out so they can have better houses, should they ever return.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 25, 2020)

My first original two were Diva and Axel- Who are now both gone.

Axel was cute, and I did like him, but I put his house in a really dumb spot and he's also not my favourite jock villager, so I let him move away when he asked. 
Diva was just a whole lotta nope. I can't stand her attitude and she's not the cutest villager design. She got booted and swapped for someone else (Ruby) because I just didn't want to wait any longer for her to be gone...


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 25, 2020)

Nah, I got Renee and Mac. Mac was derpy cute but he wanted to move out on his own so of course I let him.
I'm gonna be kicking out Renee for an amiibo villager soon (Paula)


----------



## sollux (Apr 25, 2020)

my starters are cherry and rudy! i really like both of them (rudy is such a cute jock villager ;w;  but their starter houses are soo disappointing,,, so i may end up letting them go eventually


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Sheldon and Ursala. I don't hate them, but neither of them will be staying. Even if I liked them I would kick them out simply because I hate the starting villagers houses.


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 26, 2020)

I had Cherry and Bud. I let Bud go and picked up Kid Cat (he and Snake are my favourite jocks- I kind of wish I had picked up Snake instead since I had Kid Cat recently in NL and Snake way long ago in WW).

Cherry has really grown on me... I don’t really like the uchi designs except Mira whom I had in NL, but I have Goldie and Cookie as dog villagers, too. I also hate the starter house so I’m going to have to start figuring out what Uchi is moving in next...


----------



## Sansy (Apr 26, 2020)

My starter villagers are Agnes and Dom. Agnes actually just moved out today. I'll probably let Dom go too if he ever asks. I don't mind having either one of them on my island, aside from their very sad looking starter houses, but they aren't favorites of mine either.


----------



## Zebetite (Apr 26, 2020)

I got Sheldon and Muffy. The wannabe jock and goth sheep. They grew on me, so they can stick around.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2020)

I am tempted to keep Plucky but I want to yeet Bill as fast as possible, but he wont ask to move out!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 26, 2020)

My starters were Rocket and Biff. I do intend to keep them, much like I want to try and keep all my other villagers at this moment.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 26, 2020)

Nope.

Not with that common wall.

Even though Coach and Diva are ok.


----------



## littlewahi (Apr 27, 2020)

hulaburger said:


> I have tybalt and tammy, cute bc they are both yellow but I'd let them go


Uhh...this is random, but if Tybalt moves out, can you let me know? He's one of my dreamies


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Absolutely not, I had Poncho and Plucky. Both I find pretty ugly, and Poncho especially got on my nerves for whatever reason. I moved him out, he moved into my sisters town (who also hates him), and then I got him again almost immediately from someone’s void. I hated him to begin with, but now he’s officially on my ****list lol.


----------



## Rori (Apr 27, 2020)

I like both Antonio and Mira, but they gotta go. I'm working towards only having my absolute faves on my island.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 27, 2020)

As much as I like Rod and Frita, I had to let them go because I'm not a fan of their house interiors.
Also, I've found more of my dreamies and had to make room.


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 27, 2020)

Bam has stolen my heart, but because I feel bad about him having his DIY house (I wish you could simply gift them their unique furniture and basically help them to get their unique home), at some point a friend will hold him for me so then he moves back to my island with his fancy house c:


----------



## moonbell (Apr 27, 2020)

No way! I could have done worse, but I have no interest in keeping Curly or Renee. Plus the default houses thing is a bummer. I swapped them for Fuchsia and Leonardo.  Never had a tiger, and so far I'm enjoying befriending him!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 27, 2020)

theyre already gone lol


----------



## hulaburger (Apr 27, 2020)

littlewahi said:


> Uhh...this is random, but if Tybalt moves out, can you let me know? He's one of my dreamies


ok I will message u when it happens!


----------



## toenuki (Apr 27, 2020)

1 of them. I got Mira/Dom- I love Dom but might throw him out bc his house has nothing then get him back


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 27, 2020)

I kicked all of them out. The only one I want back is Genji. I didn't like his basic wood furniture so I kicked him out so I could bring him back again with his unique interior.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm keeping Biff, but I already booted Fuchsia out


----------



## Asarena (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll probably keep Cherry, but I don't plan to keep Buck


----------



## JackABee (Apr 27, 2020)

For my 3 starter villagers, I got Scoot, Reneigh, and Audie. Yup! I definitely plan on keeping them!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 27, 2020)

I had Plucky and Sprocket and moved them out. I've also moved out 2/3 of my first plot villagers. All of my moves so far except Plucky have been via amiibo. I'm having a hard time deciding on whether or not to move out Apple because I don't like the starter houses at all but she's sooo cute, it would be sad to see her go! If I moved her out I'd definitely be looking for her again so I could have her in her real house.


----------



## Faeryn (Apr 27, 2020)

I had Moose and Sylvia. I didn't like either of them. So far I only need Moose to leave.


----------



## Mattician (Apr 27, 2020)

Only Iggly. He was one of my starting five in New Leaf. I was pretty surprised and excited to see him as one of my starting two in NH.

I'll let Diva move out.


----------



## Lars (Apr 27, 2020)

honestly depends on who my starting villagers are going to be.
if 1 of the following is my starting villager i keep him/her.
- Savannah
- Biff
- Chevre
- Kevin
- Julia
- Tom
- Biskit
- Becky
- Vic
- Timbra ( or maybe Pashmina )


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 27, 2020)

Lars said:


> honestly depends on who my starting villagers are going to be.
> if 1 of the following is my starting villager i keep him/her.
> - Savannah
> - Biff
> ...


I think your starter villagers (at least the starter 2) are always a jock and an uchi


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 27, 2020)

Jas said:


> i had agnes and pierce - i'm going to keep pierce because i like having at least one of every type and he's one of my favourite jocks anyways! but if there are other villagers you like more and you need plots, i would say let them move out! it's cute for sentimental value, but you might come across your starters again one day, and they won't be stuck with the ugly DIY houses lol



thats so weird I had agnes and pierce too!


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 27, 2020)

Moon Cake said:


> I am having a bit of a dilemma about whether or not I should keep Mira and Biff. I do like them very much because they were my first villagers but there are other villagers' whose designs I like more. What are your thoughts? Are you keeping your starting villagers?


One of my starters has already move away, Axel. I also got frita who is rlly cute but if she asked to move i would let her


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 27, 2020)

i had sprocket and sylvia, they're both long gone haha


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 27, 2020)

I like my starters so much - Diva and Hamlet - but it just feels so weird to see their generic houses. If they want to leave, I will wish them well!


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not going to force out my starters of Bud and Renee, but I wouldn't stop them from leaving. Although in general I'm trying not to have many dreamies and just let villagers come and go.


----------



## chainosaur (Apr 27, 2020)

Snake can and absolutely will stay forever, I love that little pink rabbit. Cherry has already left, thank goodness. Now I just need to get Puck, Piper and Phil to leave.


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm moving all of my starters out. I don't like that they have the ugly starter default houses for some of em.


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 27, 2020)

Rocket was my starter and she's gone. I don't like most of the jocks so Tank is fine for now.


----------



## marea (Apr 27, 2020)

Only plan on keeping Hazel for now. I want axel on that plane as soon as possible!


----------



## bam94- (Apr 27, 2020)

I don’t know, I’m torn on what to do. I think it’d be nice to keep them forever, but at the same time I hate that their houses are the basic starter houses, plus I’d limit myself with other villagers I could have in the future. I’ll probably let them move on.


----------



## mystery (Apr 27, 2020)

I won’t be once I get there pictures they can leave whenever they ask nether is a dreamie or anything and what with there basic housing and interiors the sooner the better imo.


----------



## littlewahi (Apr 27, 2020)

Jas said:


> i had agnes and pierce - i'm going to keep pierce because i like having at least one of every type and he's one of my favourite jocks anyways! but if there are other villagers you like more and you need plots, i would say let them move out! it's cute for sentimental value, but you might come across your starters again one day, and they won't be stuck with the ugly DIY houses lol


Lol those are my dreamies! I have Pierce but Agnes is nowhere to be seen 
If she ever goes into boxes...could you let me know? ;-;


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

I had Hazel and Kevin as my two starter starters, and Alfonso, Twiggy, and Eunice as my first three villagers I got from the Nook islands.

Unfortunately not keeping any of them longterm. I won't go out of my way to kick them out, but if they ask to go, I'm letting them. Hazel and Twiggy had already left and when the others ask to leave I'll be letting them go. I just don't like them enough to keep them around.


----------



## Braixen (Apr 27, 2020)

both already left lol, I had Phoebe and Tank and I liked them but I want to experience different villagers
I also got Dom and could really only tolerate having one jock... and on top of that I really hated their homes (esp Phoebes! I saw what her home is supposed to look like and it's soooo neat, looks like a volcano)


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 27, 2020)

My starter villagers are Axel and Shari, and I'm letting them both stay. One day I might let them both go, or maybe let them go just to try and get them back again with their proper interiors, but for now they've both grown on me a lot and I don't want them to move. They're both my friends!!

In terms of the other 3 villagers, I got Nate, Penelope, and Alice. The only one I still have is Nate, who I love but wouldn't mind if he left, especially since my sister really wants him. Penelope moved out to my mothers and also became a glitched plot on my island for a while, and Alice I just let go to someone who wanted her. I like my villagers going to people who will love them.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I'll keep mine! I don't really have any favourites in the jock or uchi categories but I'm pleased with Bam and Phoebe. It's kind of funny because I had Phoebe in New Leaf and I didn't like her much! I was more than happy to see her move away. But this time around she's grown on me. ☺


----------



## skylucario (Apr 27, 2020)

both of mine (katt and sly) left. i made sure to find people on here who’d give them good homes. i was attached to them, but i’d wanted other villagers and saw several people who had them as dreamies, so that deterred me from keeping them for too long.

my first normal and peppy have left (tutu and annalisa), and my first lazy (cube) hasn’t yet but will. out of those three, i was the most attached to tutu. 

i’m actually pretty close to getting all my dreamies now, so very soon, no one will be leaving! (yay)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I think I'll keep mine! I don't really have any favourites in the jock or uchi categories but I'm pleased with Bam and Phoebe. It's kind of funny because I had Phoebe in New Leaf and I didn't like her much! I was more than happy to see her move away. But this time around she's grown on me. ☺


dude bam and phoebe are the best. your luck is insane.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 27, 2020)

My two starters, Agnes & Tybalt, are gone already. I don’t really care for jocks at all, so Tybalt was easy to let go of. Agnes is alright, but she’s not my favorite and I already had her for a while in New Leaf anyway.


----------



## Lokidoki (Apr 27, 2020)

All my starters except my smug camper Julian have all left me. I'm not fond of his presence o-o even though his house is gorgeous


----------



## twisty (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven't let any of my starters leave yet--I always grow way too attached to these cute animal pixels.  Out of my first five I plan on keeping Bianca and Zucker for a long time, and keeping Ursula forever (she's my little anxious bear buddy, we even share a front yard). I'll be letting Tia and Billy go when their times come, though. I like both of them, but I want to experience new villagers, too!


----------



## anne17 (Apr 28, 2020)

Mine were both literally the worst villagers I could've ended up with - Kody and Diva. ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope. Kicked them out the minute they pinged  Teddy was my starting jock, he was okay, but I already had plans to move in Kid Cat  And Muffy was my starting uchi. I had no problems with her either, but I wanted to try out the other villagers. Debating on whether to keep Coco, who was one of my first five (๑•́ω•̀๑)


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m having a real dilemma with this one. I was really happy when I first started with Flo and Sprocket. Flo was really cute, and Sprocket reminded me of a mechanostrider from World of Warcraft, plus he has my lucky number on the back of his head. But lately Flo’s been getting on my nerves, and I’ve been wondering what kind of cool villagers could replace Sprocket.

I’m also unsure about the first villagers I invited. Like, I went to sooo many islands looking for them. Marcie is definitely staying, but Erik keeps talking about the bugs in his floor which is really creepy, and Patty keeps saying the same dialogue over and over and over and I wasn’t even sure about her to start.

Decisions are HARD!


----------



## Coach (Apr 28, 2020)

For me I'm not sure, my starters were Cherry and Goose and the next 3 were Dizzy, Wendy and Celia. 

Celia is already gone (replaced with Lolly)
Goose - I moved Coach in via amiibo, so I don't really need a second Jock. Plus he has an ugly house.
Cherry - I like her alot but her house is ugly (probably keeping)
Wendy - Gonna keep her I think, I really like her and her house is ok too considering.
Dizzy - I already moved Alfonso in and there are some villagers I'd like better, but he is cute.

So yeah, Goose and Dizzy may be on the chopping block!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope. Axel asked to move out a long while ago, and Agnes is being kicked out very soon.


----------



## Scrub Kid (Apr 28, 2020)

I got Bam and Cherry as my 2 starters. I'm thinking about moving Bam out since I'm not the biggest fan of him. I do love Cherry though so I will keep her. It's just a shame that the starters has this default boys room and not the one they would have if I found them in the wild.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2020)

biiig nope. got rid of bill as soon as i could, and charlise is coming up next... lime green is just not it. and bill was annoying lol.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven't decided yet on Bill but Cherry is going to get to go whenever she decides to ping me.


----------



## SlightlyGreenChurro (Apr 28, 2020)

I started with Sylvia and Biff. I ended up moving Sylvia out but Biff ended up growing on me and now he’s one I don’t think I can ever get rid of.  <3


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 28, 2020)

I was going to keep Pashmina but I decided to let her go so I could get Reneigh via the campsite eventually. Jitters was the first to go cause I don't like jocks :v


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 28, 2020)

Starters were Pashmina and Pierce. Pashmina left over a week ago, and Pierce is still there and I do like him, but if he wants to leave I would let him. I would hope I'd get his picture first though!


----------



## cinch (Apr 28, 2020)

.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to keep my original villagers, although They'll most likely move out throughout the future, which is a bummer.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 28, 2020)

My starters were Phoebe & Sheldon, and Sheldon moved out. I moved Pango into his spot. I love Phoebe but if she wanted to swap with another uchi- like maybe Mira and definitely Fuschia, I wouldn't protest too hard. But for the most part, Phoebe is like second place in good-looking uchis so I don't really want to let her go.
My other first 3 were Elmer, Anabelle, & Aurora. Aurora... is pretty stinking cute, I really don't want her to leave me unless like Coco or Pekoe show up.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 28, 2020)

If Frita asks again, I'm letting her go. I just kept her before because I didn't want her missing the 



Spoiler: Spoiler :)



K.K. Concert


 since she was my starting villager. If I find Bam I'll let Hamlet go because of his trash house interior. I can stand the Normal, Lazy, and Peppy ones but not the starting villager ones


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 28, 2020)

My starter villagers are Tammy and Lyman and i wanna keep them for a longer time because they are besties. Lyman will most likely move out first though


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 28, 2020)

I decided from way back to keep my two starters forever. We share a bond me and those two (Bill and Hazel). They are the only two who live with me in that 25 percentish area that we had access to from the start. All other villagers live elsewhere on the island.

I mean it's this simple. We have a BOND. Nobody else had to build their house from the ground up. Me and those guys started out in TENTS together. Started at the bottom now we're here. 

In this till we fin' this. Day one homies for life.


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 28, 2020)

I plan on keeping Iggly (obviously) but Frita has to go. I literally only see her to see to check if she has the thought bubble.

I've only had one of "the five" move out (Norma), no one else has said they have wanted to leave as of yet.


----------



## Shingetsu (Apr 28, 2020)

A lot of my starter villagers weren’t so good. >< But I absolutely adore Coco!! She was the first villager I got from the NMT islands.


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 28, 2020)

Keeping my first two at the moment, Pashmina is staying no matter what, and Jitters probably will too. For the next three, I'm keeping Stitches, but Bluebear will probably go, and Bea already left. Chadder (required campsite villager) is gonna get replaced by Whitney soon.


----------



## happyabg (Apr 28, 2020)

My two starters were Billy and Fuschia and I plan on letting them walk as soon as they ask.  Like others have said, the beginner houses arent original and there are other villagers Id much rather have. However since I dont TT, it just takes longer to do.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm really bad at letting villagers go, I get rather attached whether they are dreamies or not. However, when my starters do ask me to leave, I'm afraid I am going to be wishing them the best of luck. I recently did some research and figured out who my dreamies are and who aren't. Neither of my starters were one of my 38 dreamies. That being said, I'm not going to be rushing them out via time travelling either. When they are ready to leave, they can go. (that, or once I start scanning amiibo for my campsite)


----------



## pale-tiger (Apr 28, 2020)

Buck and Pashmina are my starter villagers and I would definitely like both of them to stay. Buck is my 'best friend' on the island so I really wouldn't want him to leave. It's annoying that they'll never get their normal interiors in their houses, but maybe (hopefully) a future update/patch could change how that works. The next three were/are Marcie, Anicotti and Hugh. I like them all but I think I'd say yes if any of them asked to move.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

I got Teddy and Reneigh. Jock and “sisterly” aren’t my favorites, so they both are actually some of my favorite designs for the personalities. I’m keeping them for a while.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

I kept deirdre, but I reset for her... so yeah, not gonna put 3 hours to waste lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

I just started a 2nd island and the villagers I got were Syliva and Mac. So I am going to say no and just kick them out by the time I get the campsite since I have amiibo cards.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 6, 2021)

I had Charlise and Antonio as my starters. I hated Charlise and kicked her out as soon as I could, but im keeping Antonio - he is the best! He's not going anywhere lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I had Charlise and Antonio as my starters. I hated Charlise and kicked her out as soon as I could, but im keeping Antonio - he is the best! He's not going anywhere lol.


Haha I remember having Antonio as one of my starter villagers from my 1st island back in 2020 and the other one was Rocket.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

I kept Rudy, though I needed to amiibo him out two times since I messed up his house’s interior. I considered keeping Lily but I didn’t care for the starter house for her, there was a bug i couldn’t get her to get rid of and there were other villagers I wanted.

I initially planned on letting Rudy go since I did not expect I’d like him, but now, he is never leaving unless I mess up his house again.  I’ll invite him back if that does happen.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 6, 2021)

I have kept zero of my starter villagers. I picked all of my villagers from amiibos, I don’t really like the game picking it for me.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (May 6, 2021)

Oh man. I don't still have my starter villagers, but I actually wound up loving both of them. Katt and Coach. Unfortunately, I let Katt go too soon. She left my island in May, and I thought that I would be okay with that, but I wound up missing her terribly, and I wish that I had at least kept her through Halloween. Coach was around for a much longer time, though. If I remember correctly, he didn't leave until November, or maybe even December. I'm positive I had him for Halloween, but I'm not sure if he was around for Turkey Day... I know he was gone by Toy Day for sure. Both of them are now a couple of my favorite villagers, and I do hope to have them again someday. So I'm a little sad to see that your campsite nor random move-ins will ever be a villager you've had living on your island before, unless you've had every single villager of that personality live on your island at some point. It'll be a long time to have them again, unless I get their amiibo or happen to find them during a villager hunt via mystery islands.


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

My starter villagers in my new, current town were Phoebe and Buck who aren't bad at all. I still have Phoebe, but will soon be replaced by Melba or Maple.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 6, 2021)

Even though I got one of my dreamies as a starter, I ended up moving her out and moving her back in with an Amiibo because I wanted her to have the personalized interior rather than the generic one they give the starter uchis.


----------



## Jaco (May 7, 2021)

Tank and Reneigh are still on my island over a year later with their starter homes.


----------



## Bilaz (May 7, 2021)

I kept my starter Lazy: Erik  he was one of my dreamies and I think the cozy cabin interior suits him soooo well


----------



## Looigi (May 7, 2021)

Lol I'm Keeping Mine Bc I Got Raymond And Appolo but I Tossed out apollo So I Could Get Marshal But Ended Up Getting A Red Bear


----------



## Fraggle (May 7, 2021)

Looigi said:


> Lol I'm Keeping Mine Bc I Got Raymond And Appolo but I Tossed out apollo So I Could Get Marshal But Ended Up Getting A Red Bear



I thought everybody got a Jock and an Uchi as starter villagers?

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021

Both of mine are long gone. I got Billy and Fuschia. Billy was okay but Jocks drive me nuts and Fuschia caused so many arguments on the island that she had to go! She really put me off Uchi villagers until I took a chance on Agnes who has become one of my absolute favourites ❤


----------



## S.J. (May 7, 2021)

A year later, I still have Louie and Agnes. They are amazing, and I will never let them leave. NEVER. 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021



Fraggle said:


> I thought everybody got a Jock and an Uchi as starter villagers?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2021
> 
> Both of mine are long gone. I got Billy and Fuschia. Billy was okay but Jocks drive me nuts and Fuschia caused so many arguments on the island that she had to go! She really put me off Uchi villagers until I took a chance on Agnes who has become one of my absolute favourites ❤


Oh my gosh, Agnes was my starter. I love her!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

Nah they don’t really go with my island~


----------



## JemAC (May 7, 2021)

I had Hamlet and Flo as my starter villagers but I swapped them both out when they each got the thought bubble. While I had them though I thought they were both quite nice, especially Hamlet who I liked a lot more than I thought I would, but there are too many villagers that I prefer so they couldn't stay.


----------



## moonlights (May 7, 2021)

Mine were Frita and Tank. I like both and they're actually still on my island but I would like to replace them eventually and meet some new jock and sisterly villagers.


----------



## Moritz (May 7, 2021)

I let all of mine go
But my husband really fell in love with my starter pheobe, so he took her. Guess she's not really gone gone


----------



## AccfSally (May 7, 2021)

On my current island it was Teddy, Renée, Norma, Phil and Anicotti (love her, but let her go) I don't have them anymore; But I still have my starter lazy villager, Claude.

I had a short lived island back in April of last year and my starters were: Rudy, Hazel, Flora (moved out), Stitches, Graham (moved out) and Goldie (moved out).


----------



## Beanz (May 7, 2021)

i got agnes, i cant remember the villager paired with her but i think it was billy. billy moved out a long time ago but im definitely keeping agnes


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 7, 2021)

i let mira go without getting her photo... didn't really like her.... replaced her with pashmina
& biff, got his photo recently... but don't want to let him go for rudy juust yet... :>

bubbles, i want to replace with marshal

& marina & jakey, i'm keeping :3... jakey, i love jakey.... but until i can get a amiibo of sherb, i'm keeping him... i miss him from my original, original island... the one i had before i restarted...


----------



## moo_nieu (May 7, 2021)

yep i still have my starters ursula and tybalt


----------



## amylsp (May 7, 2021)

I still have one starter, Megan. I hate how she doesn't have her 'true' house with the beekeeper theme though. So as soon as it's possible to get her amiibo, I'm swapping my current Megan out to get the better interior.


----------



## Moritz (May 7, 2021)

amylsp said:


> I still have one starter, Megan. I hate how she doesn't have her 'true' house with the beekeeper theme though. So as soon as it's possible to get her amiibo, I'm swapping my current Megan out to get the better interior.


If you have someone you trust, you can move her on to their island and then straight back. She'll then have the nice house.

I would offer to do that for you myself, but I have my own Megan and she is never ever leaving lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 7, 2021)

I started with Genji and Shari, who were great starters. Genji was my first favorite and he still lives on my island a little over a year later. I think I would like to move him out, because I would like to have the chance to meet more villagers. However, I have no idea how upset I will be to see him go, because I am very silly and attached to my specific iteration of Genji, and his messy, designed-by-me home. So we will have to see.

i have bangle, my original peppy too, who at least for now I consider permanent.

I have flurry too, who I think was originally villager 9? But am mentally preparing to let her move out as well…


----------



## DaisyFan (May 7, 2021)

My starter villagers were Frita and Louie and the starter trio were Peaches, Spork, and Sprinkle. Louie moved out a year ago. The others are still in my island today.


----------



## Nodokana (May 7, 2021)

In my first island I kept my starter villagers Jay and Tammy. In my second island I got Teddy (kept) and Tammy (again, let her go). My third island I got Biff (may keep for a bit) and Rocket (planning to let go).


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 7, 2021)

My first two were Hazel and Kevin and I liked both of them just fine. In the beginning I considered Hazel to maybe become a permanent resident, but we never really clicked, so I let her go.
My other early villagers were Lily, Prince and Pate and although I enjoyed all them, neither of them stayed for very long.
The only one who was difficult to let go off, was Pate - I loved her peppy personality and her design, though not exactly my style, is very cute. If it hadn't been for the color of her house and the fact that there were so many other great villagers that I was eager to meet, I would have liked to keep her around. Sometimes I still feel a little regret over letting her go, but I also really love my current villagers, so I guess it's fine.


----------



## kayleee (May 7, 2021)

I only have one of my original villagers, Bunnie - I like her but I’m ready to change up my villagers. She’s been on my island for over a year so I think it’s time for a change!


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 7, 2021)

I might or I might not. Not really sure just yet. I can’t decide if I should let anyone live on my island or if I should be picky. My two starting villagers right now are Sylvia and Sheldon. The other three starting ones are Beau, Bubbles, and Ellie. I’m gonna give myself some time to think before making a decision.


----------



## Moritz (May 7, 2021)

CocoaCutie said:


> I might or I might not. Not really sure just yet. I can’t decide if I should let anyone live on my island or if I should be picky. My two starting villagers right now are Sylvia and Sheldon. The other three starting ones are Beau, Bubbles, and Ellie. I’m gonna give myself some time to think before making a decision.


Sheldon is one of my favourite villagers.
I let him leave my island and regretted it so I brought him back.

But if you care about how your villagers houses look inside, it's worth moving out your starters, even if it's just to get them straight back.


----------



## azurill (May 7, 2021)

My starters on my main island Serenity were Buck and Flo. Buck has moved on but Flo will be there forever. On Jurai my starters were Axel and Canberra. I liked them both but they have both moved away.


----------



## KitaWarheit (May 7, 2021)

I am! ;v; I wanted Pashmina anyways in the new game but Antonio has grown on me--plus he's the first to give me his picture! I can't give up now!


----------



## Halloqueen (May 7, 2021)

I've had the game since launch, and I had no intention of keeping either of my starting villagers (Snake and Ursala), so they're long gone. The game creators do sort of make it an appealing idea to keep them since they arrived to the island alongside you, but since starting villagers have barren, basic houses and since I had different villagers in mind and a theme for my island that Snake and Ursala simply didn't fit as well as others, I got rid of them. That said, they remain the only of the villagers I've had in New Horizons whose photos I've earned, since I had no problem with giving them bugs, fish, clothes, and other junk and/or doing deliveries for them because I didn't care what would happen to their houses. I wasn't really particularly trying to get their photos, I was just playing the game more freely, and it was never really a question of whether I'd get rid of them but rather a question of when. Once I'd earned their photos, though, it was just kind of like "okay, I've gotten everything out of them that I'm going to, time for them to move on."


----------



## deana (May 7, 2021)

I'm keeping one of my two starters for now, unsure about the future. I actually prefer Axel's starter house over his real house because I think the child's playroom look is kinda creepy honestly. I let Katt go without much thought because I just didn't click with her.


----------



## Croconaw (May 7, 2021)

My starters were Goose and Cherry. I no longer have either of them. They didn’t fit the color scheme of my town.


----------



## Vsmith (May 7, 2021)

Mac and Reneigh were my starting villagers I kept them a long time but eventually I let Mac go when he said he need to challenge himself more and travel. I was okay with his leaving because there was so many wonderful memories shared. Reneigh is staying permanently because she'd one that's hard to come by and I have grown very fond of her. My island isn't home without her.


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

Yes, I'm keeping my villager. I had bill and Tammy and I really like em


----------



## amylsp (May 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If you have someone you trust, you can move her on to their island and then straight back. She'll then have the nice house.
> 
> I would offer to do that for you myself, but I have my own Megan and she is never ever leaving lol



I didn’t know that! Would it be the same Megan maintaining friendship levels, or a new one?


----------



## -Zora- (May 8, 2021)

I have not kept any of my starting villagers actually. I did for a while but I ended up deciding I wanted only sheep on my island so I had to make the tough decision to let them leave.


----------



## Fruitcup (May 8, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get one of my dreamies phoebe as a starter and since i dont like her actual home im even happier with her being a starter.


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

nope, mine are long gone LOL

i had flip and rocket, was never a huge fan of either


----------



## Fye (May 8, 2021)

Mine were replaced right away since I already had a list of villagers that I wanted on my island. If my island didn't already have a theme I probably would have reset till I got one villager I really liked and kept them through the game


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 8, 2021)

At first I wasn't particularly attached to my starters. Now... I can't justify letting them leave. Well, I've let the three from nook mile islands leave already. But as for Billy and Plucky, they founded the island with me. It's as much their island as it is mine. I don't mind the starter homes that much, either. Especially Billy, as I'm pretty sure his normal home is the trash stuff lol. 

But yeah, they, along with me, are the only villagers I have living on the mainland, sort of a reference to the fact that it's the only place we could put plots before the vaulting pole and ladder.


----------



## Bilaz (May 11, 2021)

amylsp said:


> I still have one starter, Megan. I hate how she doesn't have her 'true' house with the beekeeper theme though. So as soon as it's possible to get her amiibo, I'm swapping my current Megan out to get the better interior.


I can do this for you if you want! I’ve already helped someone on this forum with keeping items, I have a second island I don’t use much ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 11, 2021)

Katt and Dom were my starting jock and ucherly.They've become two of my favorite villagers so they'll be around for a while.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

I've kept just about every one of my villagers that moved in, including my starters, because I get too easily attached.


----------



## CourtJester (May 11, 2021)

I had Sheldon as one of my firsts and i had him for soooo long until i kind of got tired of him and wanted to experiment with other villagers, I feel bad but I already let him leave so ynkow
My other first, Diva, on the other hand oh my god I love her so much but I actually let her leave for the same reason as Sheldon and then realized my mistake like 3 months later and got her back by trading because I love her


----------



## Bobbo (May 11, 2021)

I still have my two starters, Annalisa and Cherry, from when I started at the end of April 2020.


----------



## Licorice (May 11, 2021)

My starters were Mac and Agnes. I still have Mac because he’s adorable but I let Agnes go last year. She was okay but Plucky is the best uchi sorry not sorry.


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

Licorice said:


> My starters were Mac and Agnes. I still have Mac because he’s adorable but I let Agnes go last year. She was okay but Plucky is the best uchi sorry not sorry.


I really want to try Plucky
I dont like more than 1 of the same species (kidd and sherb is a major exception I still dislike that I made. Love them both)

But Uchi has such a small and poor pool to chose from, and Plucky is so cute


----------



## Licorice (May 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I really want to try Plucky
> I dont like more than 1 of the same species (kidd and sherb is a major exception I still dislike that I made. Love them both)
> 
> But Uchi has such a small and poor pool to chose from, and Plucky is so cute


I wasn’t sure about Plucky either but I asked to visit someone’s Plucky and that night I bought her amiibo card. Lol I don’t really like having repeat species but it’s so hard to avoid for me. A lot of my favorites are the same species.


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I wasn’t sure about Plucky either but I asked to visit someone’s Plucky and that night I bought her amiibo card. Lol I don’t really like having repeat species but it’s so hard to avoid for me. A lot of my favorites are the same species.


Same species is just a rule I set for myself early on when I had 4 of the same species and it felt like they were everywhere 

If I went by favourites, and Plucky, I would have 3 chickens haha


----------



## Flicky (May 11, 2021)

My starters were Cherry & Sheldon. I still have Cherry, and her house has never been moved from where I plopped it down (I worked around it).

Sheldon, on the other hand, I eventually let go. I did like him, but Hamlet sorta overtook the role of jock (and I knew I wanted Sterling, which would mean three permanent jocks on the island! I need a bit more variety).


----------



## Moritz (May 11, 2021)

So much ""hatred"" for Sheldon going on

Hes my number 8 villager of all time
I had moved him off my island, but had to move him back in the end


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 11, 2021)

For the very first two on my island, I let Flo go pretty early. I like her, but I don't really like Sisterly villagers in general. I held on to Teddy for a long time, but I finally let him go a couple of months ago. I missed him so much initially. For the first of their personality type, I still have Lily and Wolfgang. Never letting Wolfgang go, can't really decide with Lily. I'd probably be ok letting her go in principle, but there's always someone else who I'm willing to let go before her.


----------

